# Watchmaker’s Jeweller / Watchmaker’s Staking Tool



## Brahma (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi folks.

I'm new on here - I joined a couple of years back but haven't been in a position until now to really step up my interest until now.

My main area of interest is in pocket watches and I'm hoping to develop my skills to such an extent as to be able to service and, ultimately, repair them. I have a couple of pocket watch movements that I'm hoping to get going in the future, and I have a couple of cheaper movements that are working that I plan to strip down, clean and reassemble. I figure my first strip down will be better done on a watch that I know is working.

I've been doing a fair bit of research into what tools I'll need to start accumulating and would be interested to hear what you would recommend to be the minimum toolkit for servicing? And then for repairing?

Also, please can you explain what and how the watchmaker's jeweller and the watchmaker's staking tools are used? Are they the same? Can they be interchanged (as in can you buy a staking tool and use it as a "jeweller" and vice versa?

Thanks all.


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

A jeweller doesn't use a watchmakers style staking outfit.


----------



## Brahma (Aug 18, 2011)

Thanks Simon. Would you be able to explain what each tool is used for?


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

My Watchmakers "Staking Outfit" contains 120 Punches and 30 Stakes ( anvils). Made long ago, by a company called Boley Leinen.

Here is a list of some of the uses of a staking outfit.

Riveting, Jewelling, Hand fitting, Bushing Clocks and Watches, Reaming, Fitting Banance Staffs, Closing and opening Holes, Thread Making and punching pins out of Bracelets. This tool is so versatile that is can be adapted for many other uses.

If you are considering buying an out fit, then look for one that has a raised conversion table. This enables you to convert a Punch into a Stake, which vastly increases the outfits versatility.

The smaller outfits on sale with few Stakes and Punches are of limited use.

The reason for using an Staking Outfit is that the pressure applied to the job is equal and between centres. Very important when fitting a new balance Staff, for example.

Hope this helps.


----------



## vinn (Jun 14, 2015)

there is a big differance between a jeweler and a watchmaker. vin


----------

